# Teacher's marriage to student results in dismissal of charge



## Jeni (Feb 1, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/teachers-marriage-student-results-dismissal-114600612.html

Baylee A. Turner, 26, was charged in February 2019 with having ****** contact with one of her male students after an investigation by the Jasper County Sheriff's Department.

Turner was in the middle of her first year of teaching English at Sarcoxie High School when a case arose that she'd had ****** intercourse with a student the week of Jan. 14-21, 2019, and she resigned from her position. She had taught at the district's middle school for two years before taking the position at the high school.

The Sarcoxie School Board subsequently voted to petition the state to have her teaching license revoked.


Nate Dally, an assistant prosecutor in the case, told the Globe that the charge against her was being dismissed in light of the defendant having married the student in question. Dally said that because marital or spousal privilege now applies, her former student can no longer be compelled to testify against her, making the state's case exceedingly difficult to prove in court.

WOW  ..... i still think we have a problem when teachers seem to be dong this more and more


----------



## win231 (Feb 1, 2022)

I couldn't find anything about the student's age, so I'm assuming he was 18.  Not child molesting.  
Of course, it's a stupid thing to do.  I didn't know there was a state law that prohibits sex with a student, even if he's old enough to consent.
Talk about encouraging a student to stay in school.............


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 1, 2022)

Sounds like the Mary Kay Letourneau situation from many years ago.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Kay_Letourneau


----------



## Jeni (Feb 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> I couldn't find anything about the student's age, so I'm assuming he was 18.  Not child molesting.
> Of course, it's a stupid thing to do.  I didn't know there was a state law that prohibits sex with a student, even if he's old enough to consent.
> Talk about encouraging a student to stay in school.............


I am finding more and more articles that do not give a complete picture... hard to say what his age was in 2019
however it seems maybe a maturity level issue that a 26 year old woman is going after a teen.


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> I couldn't find anything about the student's age, so I'm assuming he was 18.  Not child molesting.
> Of course, it's a stupid thing to do.  I didn't know there was a state law that prohibits sex with a student, even if he's old enough to consent.


Regardless of age, even at the age of majority, all states prohibit ****** contact/conduct by persons in authority, such as teachers with students, prison officials with inmates, etc.


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Wow! I am speachless.


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 2, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Regardless of age, even at the age of majority, all states prohibit ****** contact/conduct by persons in authority, such as teachers with students, prison officials with inmates, etc.


I need to correct myself about the Age. Although (7) does not mention the victim needs to be a minor, the others do, in part. PrIson employee and inmate have no age restiction.

(8) The other person is a minor, the offender is a teacher, administrator, coach, or other person in authority employed by or serving in an institution of higher education, and the other person is enrolled in or attends that institution.

https://codes.ohio.gov/ohio-revised-code/section-2907.03

Some others from an article:

https://www.cga.ct.gov/2007/rpt/2007-R-0710.htm


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 8, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Regardless of age, even at the age of majority, all states prohibit ****** contact/conduct by persons in authority, such as teachers with students, prison officials with inmates, etc.


I didn't fully understand the post you posted after this one, but in my opinion this ^  is the way it should be.  

I'm not really keen on terms like 'authority' and 'authority figures,' even though they're accurate, but in my opinion it's about _roles-  _it's the role that makes teachers, etc., different from students.  So it shouldn't matter if the student is legal aged or a minor, it's still wrong.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 8, 2022)

It might seem wrong but Love Conquers All.  IMO.  My mom, class of mid 1930's, enjoyed showing me her yearbook, which I still have, with the picture of her female classmate & teacher lover, who after graduation tied the knot!  It was considered very romantic by her fellow students!


----------



## win231 (Feb 8, 2022)

She's a devoted teacher who would do anything to lift his spirit and raise his grades.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 8, 2022)

It shows that their relationship was about more than just a physical attraction. Yes, it shouldn't have happened but it does....quite frequently.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 8, 2022)

Being a High school teacher my entire career I am well aware this sort of thing happens way too often. Teachers and Students have that fine line between them because a teacher does want to develop that trust between a student and themselves  so they can have a better student/teacher relationship with there studies and also if anything is bothering the student sometimes in the young students mind and even in the teachers mind things can go too far. In my school that I taught at for decades of my life there were many first year teachers who just came out of college and I was one of them a long time ago. I knew as I am pretty sure all of my colleagues knew that line between a healthy student/teacher relationship and definitely how not to cross that. We also knew that our jobs and careers would be gone if we did cross that line.  I do think there is a way to have a healthy teacher/student relationship without confusing the student so the student can develop that trust in the teacher if they do have difficulties in their studies or even any other problems.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2022)

The only reason this hit the news is because it's a rare "man bites dog" story.  The vast majority of teacher-student ****** contact involves male teachers.  

The men are generally married, quite a bit older than the student, and rarely a love story that results in a marriage.


----------



## win231 (Feb 8, 2022)

StarSong said:


> The only reason this hit the news is because it's a rare "man bites dog" story.  The vast majority of teacher-student ****** contact involves male teachers.
> 
> The men are generally married, quite a bit older than the student, and rarely a love story that results in a marriage.


Not on this planet.  Every situation I've heard about involves female teachers & young male students.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2022)

win231 said:


> Not on this planet.  Every situation I've heard about involves female teachers & young male students.


I know two male teachers (that I met through business) who went to jail (one is still there) for ****** relations with female students.  Trust me, it's not rare.


----------



## win231 (Feb 8, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I know two male teachers (that I met through business) who went to jail (one is still there) for ****** relations with female students.  Trust me, it's not rare.


_"Two male teachers?"_
If you keep in touch with media, you would know how many female teachers are involved.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm saying I *personally *know two male teachers who went to jail.  _Not know of_, personally know.


----------



## win231 (Feb 8, 2022)

You have it backwards when you say:_  (post #13) _ "The vast majority_ of teacher-student ****** contact involves male teachers."_
https://www.intellectualtakeout.org/blog/why-are-so-many-female-teachers-sleeping-students/
https://canadiancrc.com/FEMALE_TEAC...SAULT_Female_Sexual_Predators-RAPE_MALES.aspx


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 8, 2022)

win231 said:


> Not on this planet.  Every situation I've heard about involves female teachers & young male students.


There was a huge teacher story that the teacher(a male) and the student(female) actually the teacher talked the student into going to a different State with him and I believe he was trying to get into Canadian but failed. This was a few years back.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 8, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> Being a High school teacher my entire career I am well aware this sort of thing happens way too often. Teachers and Students have that fine line between them because a teacher does want to develop that trust between a student and themselves  so they can have a better student/teacher relationship with there studies and also if anything is bothering the student sometimes in the young students mind and even in the teachers mind things can go too far. In my school that I taught at for decades of my life there were many first year teachers who just came out of college and I was one of them a long time ago. I knew as I am pretty sure all of my colleagues knew that line between a healthy student/teacher relationship and definitely how not to cross that. We also knew that our jobs and careers would be gone if we did cross that line.  I do think there is a way to have a healthy teacher/student relationship without confusing the student so the student can develop that trust in the teacher if they do have difficulties in their studies or even any other problems.


I appreciate your viewpoint as you have been in those shoes .... 
I just am not really seeing a long term relationship with an immature student.... 
is it that the teacher perhaps is not that mature or want a relationship that they control.   
Seems like a waste of their time in school to throw away their career if caught also. 

many of the female teachers seem to try to say it is a love story instead of a sex thing ... i think males tends to be lust...
I do think females are NOT treated with the same sentences in criminal proceedings.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2022)

win231 said:


> You have it backwards when you say:_  (post #13) _ "The vast majority_ of teacher-student ****** contact involves male teachers."_
> https://www.intellectualtakeout.org/blog/why-are-so-many-female-teachers-sleeping-students/
> https://canadiancrc.com/FEMALE_TEAC...SAULT_Female_Sexual_Predators-RAPE_MALES.aspx


I can't find any statistical data breaking this down by gender.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeni said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/teachers-marriage-student-results-dismissal-114600612.html
> 
> Baylee A. Turner, 26, was charged in February 2019 with having ****** contact with one of her male students after an investigation by the Jasper County Sheriff's Department.
> 
> ...


Why is that I wonder, nothing better out here for women sure is shameful 
She married him instead. Today the men that is left over is a waste to many the war between men and women. Men are greedy the ones that want more than one


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 11, 2022)

I don't think these cases are increasing.  I think what is happening is the reporting of them is increasing.

When I was going to school there were all sorts of rumors. Some guys from the football team and some teachers...

You can have an 18 year old high school senior, in class with a 25 year old teacher. That age gap is not all that great and in the general world, people of those ages will connect. That is not a pedophilia situation. Not that I think it is a great idea, but it is not pedophilia.

Since pedophilia is in the news with some politicians plying horrible character assassinations, throwing around pedophilia accusations...here are some basic facts.

Psychologists have been studying deviant behavior for decades. The general amount of deviant behavior that exists in society is very very well known.

The idea that any significant portion of the population is engaged in pedophilia is ludicrous. I don't remember the figures, but I think the rough figures for ALL deviant behavior is under 10% of the population. And that is for all deviant behavior, not just pedophilia.

So, no, there is no significant percentage of the population engaged in pedophilia.

Just another spew of demonic propaganda from some lunatics.


----------



## win231 (Apr 11, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Why is that I wonder, nothing better out here for women sure is shameful
> She married him instead. Today the men that is left over is a waste to many the war between men and women. Men are greedy the ones that want more than one


What do you think about the women who "want more than one?"
Or, do you live in a fantasy world where only men want more than one?


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> What do you think about the women who "want more than one?"
> Or, do you live in a fantasy world where only men want more than one?


Oh, women too can be along side the men as I was done in by one selfish, greedy , privileged, married still to another. Yet carrying my husband's  son. Living in a fantasy, I think not. 
My book on my life would be closer to Nightmare on Elm Street.
Take it easy, unless you see yourself in that list of good deeds.....


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 12, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Oh, women too can be along side the men as I was done in by one selfish, greedy , privileged, married still to another. Yet carrying my husband's  son. Living in a fantasy, I think not.
> My book on my life would be closer to Nightmare on Elm Street.
> Take it easy, unless you see yourself in that list of good deeds.....



so sorry about your negative experiences.  I have also been exposed to abusive people.  Criminally so, as well.


----------

